# Iwlwifi - direct probe timed out

## zombor

Hello-

I'm using pf-sources 3.2.3 for my Lenovo X1. It has a Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000 wireless card in it, using the iwlwifi driver.

The driver+firmware finds the hardware perfectly fine. I have two APs in my house.

When I scan, sometimes it doesn't find the APs, which are well within range. If I try and connect, I get this kind of error message: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi#Authentication_with_00:ef:dd:cc:bb:aa_timed_out

My APs do not have MAC based access control on them.

If I'm right next to one of the APs, I can sometimes connect to it, but the connection drops out after a few minutes, and I still get the scanning problems listed above.

I don't really know what could be wrong, anyone have any ideas?

----------

## Gusar

Driver bug. Patch here: http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1201.3/00938.html

----------

## zombor

I took a look at the diff, and it doesn't match up with my source. Is there an older version other than 3.2.3 that is more stable? Looks like this patch is for 3.3-rc? Also, reading through the thread, it doesn't look like the same behavior I'm getting.

----------

## Gusar

Connection dropping out, that's what the patch fixes. It's for 3.3-rc, yeah. But are you saying it doesn't apply to 3.2?

----------

## zombor

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Connection dropping out, that's what the patch fixes. It's for 3.3-rc, yeah. But are you saying it doesn't apply to 3.2?

 

I tried applying the patch by hand (On the train with no ethernet), and the hunks don't seem to match up. Surrounding code doesn't match.

----------

## Gusar

Yeah, I checked myself just now. Well then, you know what to do - try 3.3-rc with the patch applied, see if wireless works then.

Other possibilities: Turn off N functionality (module parameter 11n_disable=1). Or turn off hardware encryption (module parameter swcrypto=1). That last one I think will do the trick.

----------

## zombor

Looks like upgrading to 3.3.0-RC-2 fixed the problem. I'll just stay on this kernel until it's in pf-sources, then I'll move back onto it.

----------

## zombor

Spoke too soon. It seems to work with my phone wifi tethering, but I get the same behavior with my home routers. 

I applied the patch, and get the same behavior.

----------

## zombor

I've filed a bug with Intel's bugzilla: http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2347

----------

## Gusar

Did you try swcrypto? I'm quite sure it'll fix it. Of course that still means there's a bug, wireless cards should do encryption in hardware. But there was a rewrite of hwcrypto in iwlwifi recently which apparently doesn't fully work, so swcrypto can be used as a workaround until it gets fixed. Discussion about that: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/85047/

----------

## zombor

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Did you try swcrypto? I'm quite sure it'll fix it. Of course that still means there's a bug, wireless cards should do encryption in hardware.

 

The APs I'm connecting to aren't using encryption.

----------

